# D.L. signature Strictly 7



## themike (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 10, 2012)

?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2012)

Beat me to it.

Max, DL from Acacia Strain.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 10, 2012)

Super basic. I like it, but nothing out of this world. Suits him proper, though.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 10, 2012)

It reminds me of that new Meshuggah sig guitar.


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 10, 2012)

looks like a good alternative to the M8M that nobody can afford 

my guess is itll be around 2000$


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 10, 2012)

Razzy said:


> It reminds me of that new Meshuggah sig guitar.


 
^This


----------



## electricred (Apr 10, 2012)

Razzy said:


> It reminds me of that new Meshuggah sig guitar.


Yep, that's the idea...


----------



## Philligan (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm really digging this  First thing I thought of was Josh Travis haha, his 8's maybe my favourite S7 yet. I still love this one though.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 10, 2012)

I was actually expecting someone to spec out a Carvin DC800 to look like the M8M first, but well... here goes something very similiar for a most likely much smaller price than the M8M.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 10, 2012)

shitsøn;2954698 said:


> I was actually expecting someone to spec out a Carvin DC800 to look like the M8M first, but well... here goes something very similiar for a most likely much smaller price.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/182074-ngd-carvin-dc800-stealth-w-pics.html

This one is similar.


----------



## brector (Apr 10, 2012)

Razzy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/182074-ngd-carvin-dc800-stealth-w-pics.html
> 
> This one is similar.



As is mine lol

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/193528-ngd-another-carvin-dc800.html

-Brian


----------



## broj15 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks sick. Does anyone know the specs such as scale length or materials?


----------



## mphsc (Apr 10, 2012)

I've always liked single pick-up config guitars but those S7 head stocks are all hips & no legs, I'm like the inline version much better. Props to the sig model, guy. Is that a stain or satin finish?


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 10, 2012)

Custom Shop Cobra 8. 30.2 scale. 24 frets. Northern ash wings, maple walnut neck-thru, Gabon Ebony board, SS frets, 20" radius, CTS pots, Lundgren covered M8, Hipshot bridge.


----------



## Rojne (Apr 10, 2012)

Dayum, I want one! Looks like a covered Lundgren M8 have found it's way in there!

EDIT: ^ Beat me to it!


----------



## themike (Apr 10, 2012)

it just looks so mad....


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 10, 2012)

This is the prototype, DL said the final version will have an uncovered Lundgren which in my opinion is much more 

It might be a direct Meshuggah rip off but in my opinion he was very smart in doing so, seeing as how about 90% of people who want an M8M can't actually afford it hahaha. So this is definitely the next best thing.


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 10, 2012)

mphsc said:


> I've always liked single pick-up config guitars but those S7 head stocks are all hips & no legs, I'm like the inline version much better. Props to the sig model, guy. Is that a stain or satin finish?



This +100. love the guitars cant stand the spade headstock. it just doesnt do it for me. but to each his own


----------



## thrsher (Apr 10, 2012)

still confused as to how his sig. is not a singlecut


----------



## charlieshreds (Apr 10, 2012)

Kinda like a Ola sig and M8M guitar.


----------



## Z4T888 (Apr 10, 2012)

It is interesting to say the least and to say that this is not heavily "influenced" by the M8M would be ridiculous. I am curious why the jump when I was quite sure I had seen him playing an ESP before... in the end I guess it's really none of my business and to each his own, grats!


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Apr 10, 2012)

LOVE!~


----------



## Tones (Apr 10, 2012)

Very interesting cutaway look where the neck meets the body.. if you ask me


----------



## Compton (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks straight to the point and smooth. I dig it


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 11, 2012)

Meh. I'll probably get flamed for saying this, but I think that's super boring. I would not pay a decent amount of money for that. Just my opinion, but I'd go for at least _something_ different, like an unstained neck, etc. I mean, I understand it's a signature guitar, so it's not my place to judge it, but I guess I'm just not the target customer.


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks awesome. Quite keen to see the price.


----------



## WillDfx (Apr 11, 2012)

I dig. All except for the horrendous (IMHO) headstock, and the covered m8. Maybe if the stain was a bit lighter/more "aged" looking it would tickle my fancy more.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2012)

thrsher said:


> still confused as to how his sig. is not a singlecut



Because it's his sig and that's how he wanted it.


----------



## IronGoliath (Apr 11, 2012)

No text, just pictures, of a fucking sweet guitar.

DAT HEEL. 

Uuuuggggghhhhhh


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 11, 2012)

Lundgren cover is indeed a bit meh, wondered if they had started doing actives or what. Pretty tasty overall even if I'd rather have the signature on the headstock. (No, I didn't say it had to be a giant DIME logo either)


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 11, 2012)

utilitarian as fuck.

Gets the job done, I guess. Sleek, too.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 11, 2012)

I actually like the look of the covered Lundgren.


----------



## kruneh (Apr 11, 2012)

Meshuggah fan as I am, I like it.
Prefer uncovered Lundgren though, and yeah, no fancy sig inlay.
I´m pretty sure this will sell.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 11, 2012)

i love that black paint with wood grain look, it's effin tits


----------



## Rojne (Apr 12, 2012)

How the hell do they do those finishes?


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 12, 2012)

Rojne said:


> How the hell do they do those finishes?


It's a trans color finish, possibly oiled, no clear gloss put over it. I don't exactly know how they make it, but I don't think it's magic. Every other guitar has a trans finish these days, so I'm sure you will find something on teh interwebz if you just look for a trans finish-how to. What I do know is... you could use ebony stain for a trans black finish like that if you had an unfinished body.


----------



## themike (May 7, 2012)

It looks so small in comparison


----------



## TMM (May 7, 2012)

Now _that _is a rig. Holy


----------



## kevdes93 (May 7, 2012)

kruneh said:


> Meshuggah fan as I am, I like it.
> Prefer uncovered Lundgren though, and yeah, no fancy sig inlay.
> I´m pretty sure this will sell.



the final version will have an uncovered lundgren, so fear not bretheren


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 7, 2012)

Meh...


----------



## Cremated (May 8, 2012)

I think the lundgren cover is definitely the coolest active size housing there is. Are these available to the public? The cover with the actual logo? Needs dat.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 8, 2012)

Remove the signature on the fretboard, and smack a humbucker in the neck too, and i'll fap to that.


----------



## xCaptainx (May 8, 2012)

I would have thought more people would be fapping to this. It's basically the meshuggah signature without the crazy price tag, is it not? Which is the ONE aspect of that guitar everyone was having a fat cry about?


----------



## Thep (May 8, 2012)

Sorry, but thats just plain and ugly. 

The neck joint looks amateur, even if intentional, as does the finish and the wood grain on the neck. Hate the fat, oddly shaped headstock too. 

With that type of finish, wood, and hardware, I'm not convinced thats a 2000 dollar guitar. Even for a small luthier like S7 all things considered.


----------



## simulclass83 (May 8, 2012)

I've tried the neck joint before, and I really enjoyed it. 
That headstock, I'd have to see it in person to judge it. Finish ain't too shabby. Inlay isn't terrible. 
8.5/10 from me.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 9, 2012)

Not sure why this dude needs a signature 8. Would be better suited with one of these IMO


----------



## GTailly (May 9, 2012)

Because otherwise he could not hit accidentally the higher notes from bad-muting.






Okay I leave. x)


----------



## Cremated (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if the general public can purchase those pickup covers with the Lundgren logo on them?


----------



## The Norsemen (May 9, 2012)

It's so plain and that dipped in sharpie finish accentuates that even more.
I find it interesting to read about which solid black guitars are acceptable an which ones are not here on SSO. I haven't figured it out just yet.
Also the covered pickup hissy fits lol 

I know its the dudes signature and all but it would be so much more appealing if it didn't look like dead wood.

One could definitely assume that this was made similar to the M8M on purpose.
Even if it wasn't its going to draw a lot of the people who were swooning over the M8M. That is if they can overlook that god damn headstock.

Congrats to dude for his Sig though.
As long as he's happy with it.


----------



## broj15 (May 9, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> Not sure why this dude needs a signature 8. Would be better suited with one of these IMO
> 
> *picture*


 
Pretty weak attempt at trolling there, sweetheart . Try a little harder next time.


----------



## JaeSwift (May 9, 2012)

shitsøn;2957604 said:


> It's a trans color finish, possibly oiled, no clear gloss put over it. I don't exactly know how they make it, but I don't think it's magic. Every other guitar has a trans finish these days, so I'm sure you will find something on teh interwebz if you just look for a trans finish-how to. What I do know is... you could use ebony stain for a trans black finish like that if you had an unfinished body.



It's pretty simple; thick, oil based black stain (stain, not dye) with a satin clearcoat. Most oil finishes would actually look glossier than that, at least that's how they turn out when I do them if I don't steel wool the last coat.


----------



## DoomJazz (May 9, 2012)

I'd record EVERYTHING with that guitar.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 10, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Pretty weak attempt at trolling there, sweetheart . Try a little harder next time.



Not trolling, candy pants.


dead srs.


----------



## broj15 (May 10, 2012)

Then you must've missed wormwood and the new track


----------



## GTailly (May 10, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 10, 2012)

Its going to be somewhere in the realm of 2685 for the guitar itself. They will be announcing it soon.


----------



## GTailly (May 10, 2012)

Ouch. Would not personnaly pay that price for this guitar IMHO.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 10, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Then you must've missed wormwood and the new track



Haven't heard the new song, but Wormwood was the same shit I've already heard from them, but with two additional strings when I thought 6 was too many. I'll still never forgive them for butchering War Pigs.


----------



## broj15 (May 10, 2012)

In(Di)visions said:


> Ouch. Would not personnaly pay that price for this guitar IMHO.


 

I think for what your getting it's not too bad of a price. I, honestly, think the goal here was to create a cheaper M8M while still giving you roughly the same specs and maintaining a high standard of quality/ craftsmanship. I think DL knew that there would be alot of people who wanted the M8M but couldn't afford/ justify the price tag so he's decided to cash in on that, which is very smart on his part. 

Not trying to justify the price to you or sell you on the idea (in fact, I can't see myself buying one for that much since i know a local luthier who would love to make me a pretty damn good copy at probably two thirds the cost) but I'm just saying that i can see how this fits in to the 8 string market and I'm willing to bet that once word gets out it will be a pretty hot seller as far as high end 8's go.


----------



## DoomJazz (May 14, 2012)

Theres no doubt, it's gonna be built solid as shit, and it's definitely going to be on the side of tighter-than-a-newborn-nun-virgin sonically. Depending what my next projects are, I would love to use this, and find it completely completely appealing features wise. Getting a Low E to be as tight as possible is quite difficult, even with a 27" scale and .82


----------



## GTailly (May 14, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I think for what your getting it's not too bad of a price. I, honestly, think the goal here was to create a cheaper M8M while still giving you roughly the same specs and maintaining a high standard of quality/ craftsmanship. I think DL knew that there would be alot of people who wanted the M8M but couldn't afford/ justify the price tag so he's decided to cash in on that, which is very smart on his part.
> 
> Not trying to justify the price to you or sell you on the idea (in fact, I can't see myself buying one for that much since i know a local luthier who would love to make me a pretty damn good copy at probably two thirds the cost) but I'm just saying that i can see how this fits in to the 8 string market and I'm willing to bet that once word gets out it will be a pretty hot seller as far as high end 8's go.


 
Yes I get your point and sure it has its place in the 8's market but, as you mentionned, I could get the same thing for a third of the price asked if I wanted too...


----------



## HighGain510 (May 14, 2012)

Thep said:


> The neck joint looks amateur, even if intentional









That shit was INTENTIONAL? WTF.


----------



## charlieshreds (May 14, 2012)

If you wanted a cheaper M8M couldn't you just order one to exact spec of it from s7 if you wanted?  Adding this guys name will just up the price seems kinda silly to me.


----------



## Don Vito (May 17, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> Haven't heard the new song, but Wormwood was the same shit I've already heard from them, but with two additional strings when I thought 6 was too many. I'll still never forgive them for butchering War Pigs.


But Joe Swanson has a great voice.


----------



## Gitte (May 18, 2012)

when i saw the guitar they built for josh from danza/glasscloud i knew i will have a strictly 7.. but when i saw this beast i started saving money  this thing is what i am looking for


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 18, 2012)

Look at my pics I posted of my strictly 7 solar 7 and you can see what the neck joint looks weird . Normally where the bump is on there , is where the paint meets the neck through and it is very nice . Since its painted matte black it looks like a bump , don't diss strictly because of photos they are amazing guitars and worth ever penny . That guitar will outplay the m8m all day long I know for a fact . They have a very nice facility and a very nice staff.


----------



## themike (May 21, 2012)

He just oozes toughness


----------



## kevdes93 (May 21, 2012)

they released the price as well

if i remember correctly 2485$?


----------



## Danukenator (May 21, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> they released the price as well
> 
> if i remember correctly 2485$?



Not wanting to get into the whole price argument because it's worth what it's worth to who ever buys it but it does seem a tad high in price.

To explain my reasoning, again, my personal ones, look at the 8 string Strictly Seven SP model w/ neck through design, 1570$

Lets add 30$ to convert to ash from mahogany. 1600$

Now lets add 150$ for the extended scale of the neck. 1700$

150$ to go from the Blackout to the Ludengren pup. 1850$

150$ again for the Maple Walnute five peice neck 2000$

50$ for the ebony board from a rosewood one. 2050$

50$ again for the SS frets. 2100$

I may be off the mark. I get it is a sig model but it seems to be priced a tad high.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 21, 2012)

Really? You think a $300 markup for a sig is high? Welcome to realistic guitar business practices world.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 21, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having one of those


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 21, 2012)

Gilbertsgotbrootz said:


> Look at my pics I posted of my strictly 7 solar 7 and you can see what the neck joint looks weird . Normally where the bump is on there , is where the paint meets the neck through and it is very nice . Since its painted matte black it looks like a bump , don't diss strictly because of photos they are amazing guitars and worth ever penny . That guitar will outplay the m8m all day long I know for a fact . They have a very nice facility and a very nice staff.



Have you played an M8M? I'm guessing no.

Therefore, you really shouldn't go around spreading "facts."


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 21, 2012)

I have played a lacs 8 string and a the prestige rg 2228 and it couldn't touch the bottom of the line Strictly 8 string I played . You have your opinon I have mine I love meshuggah so Its not like I am dissing the m8m I would buy one for the cool factor if I had that kind of cash . But if I had 6k I would buy 2 strictlys for sure as would alot of people ..... Go play a strictly and lmk what you think ....... The only reason I even said anything is because people are saying the dl is a cheap rip off of the m8m when Its not, I have seen people post that a few places .


----------



## Razzy (May 21, 2012)

Gilbertsgotbrootz said:


> I have played a lacs 8 string and a the prestige rg 2228 and it couldn't touch the bottom of the line Strictly 8 string I played . You have your opinon I have mine I love meshuggah so Its not like I am dissing the m8m I would buy one for the cool factor if I had that kind of cash . But if I had 6k I would buy 2 strictlys for sure as would alot of people ..... Go play a strictly and lmk what you think ....... The only reason I even said anything is because people are saying the dl is a cheap rip off of the m8m when Its not, I have seen people post that a few places .



Sorry man, but the M8M is built by Sugi, and I don't think Strictly 7 is quite on that level.


----------



## Danukenator (May 21, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Really? You think a $300 markup for a sig is high? Welcome to realistic guitar business practices world.



God no. I just don't want to pay a 300$ mark up to buy someone's signature. I like the guitar because of the specs, not the dude attached. 

Like I said, I get that it is a signature model. I'm sure some fans and non-fans would still buy it because of the specs. It is a reason it doesn't personally appeal appeal to me.


----------



## jjcor (May 21, 2012)

> 2485$



Buy 2 carvin dc800's that would look pretty close to this and still save some money. I personally don't like the guitar.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 21, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> God no. I just don't want to pay a 300$ mark up to buy someone's signature. I like the guitar because of the specs, not the dude attached.
> 
> Like I said, I get that it is a signature model. I'm sure some fans and non-fans would still buy it because of the specs. It is a reason it doesn't personally appeal appeal to me.



You could always do what you just did there in your post and spec one out the same rather than getting the sig.


----------



## mphsc (May 21, 2012)

Specs I dig, finish I dig, hardware I dig, inlay not so much. Priced Fair, Hell Yea it is. I've found that some shops charge a bit more for the single hum cut rather than the standard two hum as they have to adjust things or something like that. Either way props to both S7 & DL whoever.


----------



## Bigfan (May 21, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Buy 2 carvin dc800's that would look pretty close to this and still save some money. I personally don't like the guitar.



So, buy two guitars with literally completely different specs instead?

Makes sense


----------



## DavidLopezJr (May 21, 2012)

Gilbertsgotbrootz said:


> The only reason I even said anything is because people are saying the dl is a cheap rip off of the m8m when Its not, I have seen people post that a few places .


Hey man no bad blood this is a board of love ha

What people were getting at that this is pretty much spec'd out exactly the same way Meshuggah 8s are in general. No one was hating against it. The only real complain I have seen in this thread is on the neck carve but I've heard from people who have played these that they fit the hand really really well.


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 21, 2012)

Its cool haha , I thought the m8ms were lacs ... Never heard of sugi I could be wrong ..........


----------

